
That Time We Bought a Town – Google Sheets - IgorPartola
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1GNGzLJl-eXgnS1z_3aAywdlFALyULbOKxslUqkRKc1M/edit#gid=0
======
th0br0
... and this time when the auction is only running for another hour and the
bid is already up at $1,100,000

